# GT frame sizing



## Brett K (Feb 2, 2017)

I have been looking at several mountain bikes and decided that medium is my ideal frame size. I am 5'9" with a 29" inseam. After shopping several brands i found a GT Backwoods expert at Performance Bike Center at a great deal. However, the frame sizing threw me off as there is xs s sm m ml l,etc. the only bike there was a small medium with 27.5 tires and it felt the same as what I recall from a medium a week ago.

I am concerned I went too small. I cannot find any reference to determine what size a small medium is in inches. I am worried i was standing to far forward or that I was just happy to have found such a good deal and made a poor choice in size. Does anyone know what size the small medium frame is?


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

The SM and M should essentially be the same except the wheel size is different. Performance and others are starting to use a sizing method where the smaller frames use smaller wheels to lower the BB, but the ones in the middle that cross over from 27.5 to 19" wheels will likely share a frame size.

In this case of this bike, I think the SM and M are going to be extremely close in geometry. You may want to look at getting properly sized which will tell you if you might be better off with a longer stem or wider bars, but I doubt this bike is way too small for you.

Just ride it a bunch and see how it feels. In any case, it's not like you purchased a bike for a 4'8" rider, so you should be able to ride this just fine even if it isn't a 100% to the mm perfect fit.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Standover has nothing to do with sizing for riding. Reach tells you something about the cockpit fit. That tells you how you fit feel when you are on the bike on trails. I don't think DB list reach so you may have to use top tube length. I don't recommend 27.5 for someone your height.


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

Not familiar with Performance Bike Center, don't know why they would not fit you. Also do not know why 650b is not recommended. At 5.9 that says medium to me, maybe even large on some frames with today's short stem Long Bar craze. If you're willing lean against a garage or wall in the standing Attack Mode and have someone take a picture. If it visually looks like your kids bike sometimes that helps. But don't get it dirty yet.


----------



## Brett K (Feb 2, 2017)

The bike is on layaway. I won't be taking it home until I verify the fit.


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

Well that's for dang sure. I just Googled performance it seems like a big shop they do maintenance and repairs surely somebody knows what's up. Just go ask when it's not busy. there is a lot of variables like riding style, intended use, Terrain in your area, experience. Good luck that looks like a great entry level bike to go out and have a blast. I too have a GT and one thing is for sure they are built to last.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

As a former employee of Perfomance bikes, I would strongly advise against buying a bike there.


----------



## anthdan (Feb 9, 2016)

Check on Performance Bike's web site. The S/M is 17" 27.5 and the M is 16.5" 29". I have a 17" 27.5" GT Outpost from DSG which is essentially the same bike. I think the reach maybe just a little short and I am 5'10". I tried both the S/M and the M at performance and the stand over height was little to much with the 29" wheels. Probably should have gotten the L 27.5 from DSG


----------



## Brett K (Feb 2, 2017)

jimbowho said:


> Well that's for dang sure. I just Googled performance it seems like a big shop they do maintenance and repairs surely somebody knows what's up. Just go ask when it's not busy. there is a lot of variables like riding style, intended use, Terrain in your area, experience. Good luck that looks like a great entry level bike to go out and have a blast. I too have a GT and one thing is for sure they are built to last.


Thanks! 
At $640, I couldn't pass it up. I will have $70 in store credit towards some mods too. From the way it sounds, I should be close enough that some minor tweaks could get me in the proper position. I will get a second opinion on the fit before I take it home though.


----------



## Brett K (Feb 2, 2017)

anthdan said:


> Check on Performance Bike's web site. The S/M is 17" 27.5 and the M is 16.5" 29". I have a 17" 27.5" GT Outpost from DSG which is essentially the same bike. I think the reach maybe just a little short and I am 5'10". I tried both the S/M and the M at performance and the stand over height was little to much with the 29" wheels. Probably should have gotten the L 27.5 from DSG


I looked and looked and couldn't find that info. Can you provide a link. I read somewhere there that the performance fit implied 16" and below get 27.5 and 17" and above were 29" which is what caused my concern about frame size.


----------



## anthdan (Feb 9, 2016)

Click on Sizing Chart

Sizing Chart: GT Backwoods Expert Mountain Bike - Performance Exclusive


----------



## anthdan (Feb 9, 2016)

I have upgraded saddle, pedals, handlebars, and grips. My handlebars were only 640 so you should be OK. Great bike for the money. You will love it

Also upgraded the fork to Recon Silver which you have already. Ride it and enjoy!


----------

